# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تصویری با پسوند bmp

## kiazand1

سلام دوستان 
ببخشید من یه برنامه دارم که صورت سوال به این شکل است :
برنامه ای بنویسید که تصویری را بگیرد که رنگهای قرمز را به زرد تبدیل کند ؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی کمک کنه

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
از اونجایی که ساختمان تصویر موردنظر از نوع Bitmap هست، شما میتونید پیکسل ها رو دریافت کنید و پردازش موردنیاز رو روی اونها انجام بدید.
برای دریافت پیکسل ها میتونید از تابع GetPixel و یا متد Point از شی Picture استفاده کنید. (برای اطلاع از نحوه استفاده جستجو کنید)
سپس مقدار موردنظر که بر حسب یک عدد صحیح از نوع Long است رو به RGB تبدیل کنید (باز هم جستجو کنید)
بعد از این که مقادیر R و G و B رو بدست آوردید، مقدار R نشانگر میزان رنگ قرمز در پیکسل موردنظر هست. اگر R بزرگتر از میانگین G و B بود به این معنی هست که رنگ پیکسل مایل به قرمز یا قرمز هست.
پیکسل هایی با این ویژگی رو باید به رنگ زرد تبدیل کنید. یعنی مقدار R و G هر دو برابر با 255 بشه و مقدار B صفر بشه.
در نهایت، مقدار نهایی با تابع SetPixel روی همون نقطه از تصویر درج بشه.

موفق باشید/

----------


## kiazand1

ممنونم از جوابتون ولی اگه میتونی یه نمونه برنامه از برنامه های تبدیل رنگ عکس بزارین رو سایت 
ببخشید

----------

